
New Google Docs phishing scam, almost undetectable self.Google - stevewilhelm
https://www.reddit.com/r/google/comments/692cr4/new_google_docs_phishing_scam_almost_undetectable/?st=j29dyxal&sh=34df3bf4
======
et-al
Existing discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14258918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14258918)

------
evilDagmar
Once again, people are reminded of the advice of their parents, given to them
when they were a small child:

 __Don 't take candy from strangers. __

